# saltwater fly patterns



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

going to Daniel ed


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would love to have it. I live in Birmingham and I will send you a check to cover any cost you might be out of pocket. That pic is one of the books I do not have it among of the books I have.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> I would love to have it. I live in Birmingham and I will send you a check to cover any cost you might be out of pocket. That pic is one of the books I do not have it among of the books I have.


 book mailed, pm sent 

ed


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------

